# Metric mike



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, it's not something older and interesting, but I ordered a Mitutoyo  100-125mm micrometer off Amazon. I decided to do check of my mikes, oddly enough what I had thought was an 0-100mm Polish VIS was instead a 0-75 and a 75-100 Japanese Kanon. That Age Thing strikes again.. At least I remembered where they where. I had bought 0-75mm set from KBC. I called and asked if they still had any left of the larger sizes. They were a good deal. No such luck. I don't like the feel of Chinese mikes, that heavy plastic cladding just doesn't feel right in the hand. So I checked the price of Mits at KBC, ouch. Then I checked the price of Mits at Thomas Skinner, $10 less but still a big ouch. I had hoped they might have something more affordable , that's where I had bought the Kanon years ago. They only handle Mitutoyo now. It seems they only do CNC machines and tooling now, I guess. They were an old machine shop supplier once apon a time, even stuff for the small shop and hobbyist. Kinda sad, now only one local bricks and mortar.    So I checked, Amazon,  an $80 off. Black Friday ? So instead of two mikes to finish a metric 6" set I bought one.


----------

